# Last minute tickets and Games travelcard



## daveismycat (29 July 2012)

I feel like the luckiest girl alive - just managed to get a ticket for Tuesday.  But now reality has hit and I'm trying to work out my travel - coming alone from Scotland is a bit daunting especially at such late notice.  

Obviously I'll now be collecting my tickets at the venue, does anyone know if you get your Games Travelcard when you collect your ticket or is their anyway of getting it before hand (printing off at home before travel??).


----------



## teapot (29 July 2012)

The travelcard comes with the ticket


----------



## abercrombie&titch (29 July 2012)

I know how you feel!! I just got one too - we were there yesterday and so many empty seats - tried to get tickets for some of the empty seats today but no joy, got home and am now going again on Tuesday!! Yet to work out how I'm going to get there .......


----------



## Puffin (29 July 2012)

I did that too, feel a biit shell shocked that I'm actually going!

I was wondering about the travel myself, but I can't find a way of getting the card, I was going to get singles on the way in, in the hope that I can save on the costs of the way out... not sure they are cheaper tho


----------



## R_H (29 July 2012)

anybody having any luck with Travelcard or 2012 Games Train Tickets?
I too have tickets for Tuesday so collect at box office etc. Do you think if you present the confirmation email it will be the same?


----------

